# Bikke the chipmunk demonstrates his morning stretch routine



## Lokin4AReason (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...unk-demonstrates-morning-stretch-routine.html


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead (Mar 12, 2015)

Too cute! :big kiss:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 13, 2015)

That last one made me hurt to look at--our bunnies do the same when we take them out of the hutch--a good stretch before they start chinning everything in the room.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Apr 7, 2015)

Squeeee! I found Bikke on the Vine a few months ago, I love that little chipmunk


----------



## Katiedarling (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, i think that is the cutest thing I've ever seen.


----------

